# Ok you young people!



## OhHorsePee (Aug 31, 2008)

So what are they? Why are they? I keep seeing them on you signatures and have to wonder about them.

Fran


----------



## Keri (Aug 31, 2008)

Huh????


----------



## Bassett (Aug 31, 2008)

I've been wondereing too. I clicked on one but I don't think it hatched.


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (Aug 31, 2008)

i keep seeing them too, not sure what they are.


----------



## Leeana (Aug 31, 2008)

Curious too...i started seeing them a few days ago and could not figure it out


----------



## OhHorsePee (Aug 31, 2008)

Well, I hope someone tells us! LOL I saw one yesterday that said an egg was hatching. I thought "WTH is that about??" LOL But I am leary about just clicking on anything. Ya' know? I absolutely must find out what these eggs are about!

Fran


----------



## Shortpig (Aug 31, 2008)

I went and clicked on the egg and it takes you to another website. so OKEE DOKEE nothing bad seemed to happen from it.


----------



## Gizzmoe (Aug 31, 2008)

They are dragon eggs. Clicks from several different people are suppose to help encourage them to hatch.


----------



## Alex (Aug 31, 2008)

Detective, er, Fran you crack down on this ASAP and tell us all what you came up with, Okay?


----------



## Hosscrazy (Aug 31, 2008)

I was wondering about the eggs, too!

Liz R.


----------



## Cara (Aug 31, 2008)

i have no clue what you people are talking about ...what eggs?


----------



## Gizzmoe (Aug 31, 2008)

Cara said:


> i have no clue what you people are talking about ...what eggs?


These eggs...:oints at siggy


----------



## Leeana (Aug 31, 2008)

Gizzmoe said:


> They are dragon eggs. Clicks from several different people are suppose to help encourage them to hatch.


Okay but why


----------



## Gizzmoe (Aug 31, 2008)

Leeana said:


> Gizzmoe said:
> 
> 
> > They are dragon eggs. Clicks from several different people are suppose to help encourage them to hatch.
> ...


I guess its kind of like a game, you get enough clicks a dragon hatches... more clicks and it grows up.


----------



## OhHorsePee (Aug 31, 2008)

LOL Alex, that's why some people call me Fran The Great!





Gizzmoe, why does it say your egg is stolen? OH! LOL What happens if no one clicks on it? I think it's cute!

Leeana, I remember getting a pet rock when I was a kid. I never saw the point but a lot of people got a lot of enjoyment buying those darn things.


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Aug 31, 2008)

I tried to set up an account but of course when I tried setting up an encubater I'm getting an error message just my luck. Any help you can offer Gizzmoe?


----------



## MiniMaid (Aug 31, 2008)

there dragon eggs


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Aug 31, 2008)

Yea! Got one!


----------



## Minimor (Aug 31, 2008)

I clicked on several different eggs the other day. One was hatched but I don't know where the dragon was; one had yet to hatch and said if it didn't hatch by a certain time it would rot away or some such thing? Two couldn't be found--it didn't say they were stolen, they just seemed to be gone. I didn't "get it" so gave up and didn't click on any more.


----------



## HGFarm (Aug 31, 2008)

WHAT?? I had not even noticed! Gizzmoe, I clicked on your pink one, and a thing came up telling me it had been stolen!!?? What in the world? Is there a game or a point to these things?


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Aug 31, 2008)

Hey all-

It was me, I brought them into here

- though I got a grumpy in caps 'bad kitty' from a Mod about images in signatures-In my signature- which I removed along with my eggs/hatchlings-

It's a silly game which is kinda fun- the eggs hatch and hatchlings grow into dragonsvbased on ratios of views, unique views, and 'clicks'.

There are oddles of different dragons- you 'get' the egg by 'stealing' them from the front of the cave.

New eggs are laid every 5-10 min, and you have to click fast to get one-

Sometimes the eggs are abandoned by others, and then you can grab one of those.

Like I said harmless and lots of fun- I am happily surprised that others are able to keep their eggs- I must have been higher profile then the rest I guess?

This is my scroll where all my little guys live- http://dragcave.net/user/Red%20Mare if you wanted to see mine- You can only have 4 eggs/hatchlings at a time, but as many adults as you want.

Oh and btw for those of you with eggs- if it says it's 'soft'- go to actions and 'hide' the egg for 24 hours, same with sick hatchlings. That's the funky fuzzy cloud you see on my scroll. I caught the dragon egg bug from another forum which was more accepting, lots have eggs and we all sit and enjoy/help them hatch.

Fun fun- Kinda silly though really, but it's something to do while you are on any forum gabbing away- ;P


----------



## HGFarm (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks! Very good explanation! That makes sense now, LOL


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Aug 31, 2008)

What is the difference between Views and Clicks?


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Aug 31, 2008)

Views are just that-

Every place you post- every post anyone ever looks is a 'view'- unique views are just that- a new person looking at your 'egg' for the first time. If you go to my scroll you'll see I have a Ton of views thanks to another busy forum I am a part of and very active in.

Clicks are when people actually 'click' on your egg- they are counted once a day- the next day starts as a clean slate.

On our other forum, we keep all our 'scrolls' posted so we can go through and help every one out on their eggs hatching. 

Feel free to PM me of you wish, I am happy to share as much as I know- which isn't oddles, but helpful at least a little bit I hope-


----------



## OhHorsePee (Aug 31, 2008)

Well, I think they are cute! You guys are so much fun to try to keep up with. I've clicked a couple now and, quite honestly, can't wait to see one hatch.

Fran


----------



## Alex (Aug 31, 2008)

OhHorsePee said:


> Well, I think they are cute! You guys are so much fun to try to keep up with. I've clicked a couple now and, quite honestly, can't wait to see one hatch.
> Fran


Now come on Fran, I know you want one!

Now you can have a (slightly) old rock and a dragon. Lifes complete.


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm hooked! I got my max right off the bat!



Hope everyone will help them hatch!


----------



## horseplay (Aug 31, 2008)

I've been clicking, funny things. You must feel important spotted pony girl, you got noticed



. I am not sure why they aren't allowed but I sure think they're cute.


----------



## OhHorsePee (Aug 31, 2008)

Alex said:


> OhHorsePee said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I think they are cute! You guys are so much fun to try to keep up with. I've clicked a couple now and, quite honestly, can't wait to see one hatch.
> ...


LOL Alex, you are so funny! I might get one yet. You never know!

Fran


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Aug 31, 2008)

No I am afraid not special really- as my poor little egg's were banned from hanging with me here- Happily all but one are hatchlings now! 

I am thrilled however that other people like them, I just think it's a neat little site/program.

I only wish we could hatch out ponies! Wouldn't that be neat if we could hatch 'em out like pegasus and get a bunch of different colors?

Oh btw, you can breed the adult dragons once a week, but certain types will only cross with each other-

(There are eggs split down the middle color wise- they make 2 headed dragons, which can only be crossed with the opposite sex two headed dragon!)

Oh and there is also little mini eggs- those hatch out to be chickens!  Hilarious I know-

If you want I can go dig up the list of eggs and hatchlings and adults and what turns into what-


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Aug 31, 2008)

Yes Please


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Aug 31, 2008)

http://www.rosesagae.com/Other/Dragcave/dragonguide.php

There you go!


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Aug 31, 2008)

Very cool Thank you! I hope they hatch now so I can see them grow


----------



## Gizzmoe (Aug 31, 2008)

yay my pink one is starting to hatch


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Sep 1, 2008)

Yay Gizzmoe!!! I just looked and so is my Green one!!!


----------



## Gizzmoe (Sep 1, 2008)

Tapestry Minis said:


> Yay Gizzmoe!!! I just looked and so is my Green one!!!


I look again and my orange one is hatching, as is your blue one lol


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey Gizzmoe LOOK you have a little hatchling!!!!


----------



## Cowgirl Up (Sep 1, 2008)

I actually saw the eggs on this forum, got intrigued and joined!





It is just a fun little game and I wanted to see if I could get myself a few dragons. I've always thought they were neat.


----------



## crponies (Sep 1, 2008)

Here is my scroll if you would like to help my eggs hatch! Scroll

Here are my eggs to click:


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Sep 1, 2008)

I can't click on them in your scroll


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Sep 1, 2008)

Can you guys explain why mine looks like it's hatched but nothing has come out? How long does it take them to come out?


----------



## crponies (Sep 1, 2008)

I edited my post so that you can click on the eggs in the post. I don't want to get in trouble by putting them in my signature.


----------



## MiniMaid (Sep 1, 2008)

I went too join why do i have too be 13 it not like it looks like a iniproprate site for an 11 year old!


----------



## horseplay (Sep 1, 2008)

Jayne, you crack me up, got around that signature thing



. I went back and clicked them for you



.


----------



## Gizzmoe (Sep 2, 2008)

Tapestry Minis said:


> Can you guys explain why mine looks like it's hatched but nothing has come out? How long does it take them to come out?


You mean it looks like only the bottom half of the shell? If so its dead. Link your scroll and maybe I can see what you mean.


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Sep 2, 2008)

When they get that black hole in the middle you just have to wait till you are at 3.4 days- that's when they will hatch.

Even if they get all ready, which they can pretty quick depending on how busy you are on the forum you post on, you will still have to wait till exactly 3.4 days-





So Tapestry, they will hatch when they hit that point.


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Sep 2, 2008)

Man already have to wait 11 months for babies. Now I have to wait for these things to hatch too


----------



## Cowgirl Up (Sep 2, 2008)

It is funny that I want to create a "purebred breeding program" for my little dragons?


----------



## MiniMaid (Sep 2, 2008)

MiniMaid said:


> I went too join why do i have too be 13 it not like it looks like a iniproprate site for an 11 year old!


um anyone gonna answer my ?


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Sep 2, 2008)

Rachel-

Rules are sadly, rules. I don't honestly know why they would have a 13 age limit, however- they must have a reason?

The forum there has gotten a little heated at times, and I would be your parents wouldn't be thrilled about you reading some of the mud slinging that goes on there-

There are plenty of other games that are designed for your age group and that will welcome you happily- I would just focus on those instead.


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Sep 2, 2008)

Probably cause no one can really answer that other than the maker of the site. Might see if there is a way to contact the author.....sorry


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Sep 3, 2008)

I am so excited I finally got a little shield egg And a neat-o half and half egg which turns into a two headed dragon! Yay!









Now all I really want is a little paper dragon, and a chicken, and a silver.... and and and-


----------



## OhHorsePee (Sep 3, 2008)

I am having fun learning about this!


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Sep 3, 2008)

spotted pony girl said:


> I am so excited I finally got a little shield egg And a neat-o half and half egg which turns into a two headed dragon! Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww man! I wanted want of those half/half eggs. Maybe after one of my others hatches I'll try for one! Thanks again for explaining this....It is soooo much fun!


----------



## MiniMaid (Sep 3, 2008)

spotted pony girl said:


> Rachel-Rules are sadly, rules. I don't honestly know why they would have a 13 age limit, however- they must have a reason?
> 
> The forum there has gotten a little heated at times, and I would be your parents wouldn't be thrilled about you reading some of the mud slinging that goes on there-
> 
> There are plenty of other games that are designed for your age group and that will welcome you happily- I would just focus on those instead.


ok thanks!


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Sep 3, 2008)

No problem! I love this silly game as well- I am pleased I now have almost all my '1st Gen' Eggs are adults. I some how managed to get more girls then boys, and my first attempt at being a 'BYDB' (Back Yard Dragon Breeder) was sadly, a bust.

However I did pick up a little short timer egg here, who only has a few days left!







 I am betting that I can get him hatched and ready to emerge! Anyone wanna help me out and click him?


----------



## MiniMaid (Sep 3, 2008)

i clicked him spotted pony gal!


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Sep 3, 2008)

I clicked him. Does it count every click or only one per person per day?


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Sep 4, 2008)

Yes, each click only counts once per day- otherwise it's not doing anything for the little egg.  He's already cracked!!


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Sep 4, 2008)

Looks like he'll make it!!





Question....I took my mint egg out of the fog but it's still showing him in the fog?


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Sep 4, 2008)

I think he will! 

It happens that the site is a little slow right now- but if ever you cannot see your 'kids' once you unfogg them, you just have to hit refresh- that usually makes it behave again!


----------



## Cowgirl Up (Sep 5, 2008)

Hopefully my eggs will be hatching soon.


----------



## krissy3 (Sep 5, 2008)

what if everone that clicked got a horrible virus on their computer



I got one I think by opening up a forward mail....it was very expensive to fix my computer...sorry for the doom and gloom, but,, O..la la la can you imaging a virus being attached to something like that


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey Gizzmoe! Congrats on your adults WOW they grew up fast


----------



## SunQuest (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey, Could you all help me out? I am trying to hatch and mature a few dragons, but alas, I am not very good at it from the looks of it. So maybe you all can help them! They were all abandoned and I didn't want them to die!

Thanks!


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Sep 5, 2008)

Wrong place to post! ooooops


----------



## MiniMaid (Sep 7, 2008)

krissy3 said:


> what if everone that clicked got a horrible virus on their computer
> 
> 
> 
> I got one I think by opening up a forward mail....it was very expensive to fix my computer...sorry for the doom and gloom, but,, O..la la la can you imaging a virus being attached to something like that


I am sorry trillions of people are members on this ite the we would have knoow by now!

oh and my mom had a virus the other day and she just ran AVG


----------



## Mona (Sep 7, 2008)

Please remember...images are not allowed in the signature areas. LB Forums allows images as Avatars only.


----------

